# Gmake for cygwin??



## ultramorphic (Sep 23, 2004)

I need to compile my Java files using GNU Make in some sort of unix-environment in windows. At first I was using mingw with its own unix environment for windows, but I got some errors when dealing with one of the files. I'm assuming there was something wrong with their version of gmake. So I installed cygwin, but it doesn't seem to have a gmake command! Not even make. Help?! Thanks in advance.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm no wiz on the unixy ports -- maybe someone who knows more will come along.

I found this little note on the net.
http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin/2004-04/msg00933.html

You can find make at http://www.cygwin.com/packages/make/
I think there may be some bugs in gmake for cygwin and you could try building the beta version from source using the above make?

Another possible thought, is that it is objecting to 'lengthy names with blanks' from $PATH ?


----------



## ultramorphic (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah it turns out that the easiest way to do this is just by using the setup.exe file that comes with cygwin. From there you can download all the programs you need.


----------

